

In ambitious India, workplace etiquette rounds out the coursework - eplanit
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/07/05/AR2010070502914.html?wprss=rss_technology

======
jbail
Don't instruct people to cut their burgers with a fork and knife! That's like
the Seinfeld episode where George cuts his candy bar with a fork a knife. It's
"fake" classy. No one actually eats like that.

As a side though, anyone want to start an online "finishing" school?

